
Show HN: Data-driven narratives for reproducible data science and research - johannesbeil
https://amie.ai
======
johannesbeil
We're happy to release the beta of our app and python client today. Every day,
valuable data and results get lost and forgotten. amie provides you with an
easy way to structure and store your data and their relationships, to make
sure your workflow is fully reproducible and make it easy for you to keep an
overview. amie works with any data-driven task, from data-science to beer
brewing.

